# tap tap tap...is this thing on?



## Sona (Mar 26, 2004)

Hello?
Is anybody home?

I'm Sona,  I'm a professional artist and sculptor.  I'm currently illustrating a pillow book due to be printed at the end of the year. I live with my husband and we farm some of the most beautiful acres in North Georgia.   I'm originally from the Chicago area, but have lived in New York and L.A. too!  I love living way out in the Country.

I've been lifting weights steadily for about 10 years and I'm always looking for more information.  I ask lot's of questions so I hope that's ok.

I'm looking forward to meeting everyone!

Sona


----------



## butterfly (Mar 26, 2004)

Question are always welcome, as you are


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 26, 2004)

hi Sona!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 26, 2004)

Welcome WELCOME!!!!!!

Asssssssssssk            away!!!!!!


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 26, 2004)

Hey Sona, welcome to IM, you'll find  your look for here 
Babsie,You do realise you just wrote assssssssssssssk next to your asssssssssssss, thanks for the laugh


----------



## PreMier (Mar 26, 2004)

Welcome to IM


----------



## Arnold (Mar 27, 2004)

Sona welcome to IM!


----------



## Hawk (Mar 27, 2004)

Hello, I'm Hawk!
Sona's Husband!
We generally travel in pairs!
 

I'm a contractor/builder by trade 
and a musician by preference
Been lifting 15 years or so.

Always enjoy meeting other iron junkies!

Glad to meet ya!

~Hawk~

PS Hello darlin


----------



## Sona (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi Butterfly, JLB001, Babs, Spitfire, Premier and Prince.
I really appreciate the welcome,
I've been reading around, 
nice place ya'll got here!

 Hawk, you sneak!
Well I'm glad you're here! (I think)
Hello back at ya 

Sona


----------



## camarosuper6 (Mar 27, 2004)

Welcome to Da Board.  Your gonna like it here, it can be more addicting than carbs!


----------



## kvyd (Mar 28, 2004)

what part of north georgia?


----------



## Mr.Attitude (Mar 28, 2004)

Hi and welcome


----------

